# Hooray!  Just made a GREAT Kauaii purchase!



## mayson12 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so excited I just had to share.  Because the resale market has seen a dip in prices lately, I've been lurking on ebay, watching various auctions hoping to score a good deal.  

Well tonight I fared better than I could have imagined.  I just won an ebay auction for a 2BR 1-52 float week at Pono Kai for.......[drum roll] $405!  Plus closing costs and transfer fee.  I can't believe it.  My only explanation can be that people must be in shock today after the whole stock market plunge and ebay must have gone low on the priority list.  I bid with over 1 hour till close, then left the house.  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I realized I was high bidder!

I'm so excited.  Pono Kai seems perfect for my family.  I'm so excited, I just had to share.  :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!  BocaBum speaks very highly of Pono Kai, and I trust his judgment.  You did well.


----------



## allenh91801 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow!  What a great deal.  I have used my 1 bedroom Pono Kai and it has gotten me some great exchanges!  You will be happy!  Congratulations.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 29, 2008)

Great buy!!! Congratulations!!!  Ewww... you are gonna tempt me to look...


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm.  Already have two Kauai timeshares...  Maybe it's time to take a closer look?  Don't you just love eBay?

Congrats!

Dave


----------



## sernow (Sep 30, 2008)

If you know what you're looking for, the recent deals on eBay have been nothing short of amazing.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your Pono Kai purchase. I hope your family enjoys the resort as much as we do. I was watching this auction but my wife said we had to close on the a timeshare we bought 2 weeks ago off ebay first.:whoopie:


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Nice!!*

I think you now hold the " Best Buy"  record at the PK.

 I used to 

Your total price is $1003.99 ,the previous best was $1250 all in.

The Pono Kai is the best value in all the Hawaiian Islands, bar none.

Great job,

Greg



mayson12 said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share.  Because the resale market has seen a dip in prices lately, I've been lurking on ebay, watching various auctions hoping to score a good deal.
> 
> Well tonight I fared better than I could have imagined.  I just won an ebay auction for a 2BR 1-52 float week at Pono Kai for.......[drum roll] $405!  Plus closing costs and transfer fee.  I can't believe it.  My only explanation can be that people must be in shock today after the whole stock market plunge and ebay must have gone low on the priority list.  I bid with over 1 hour till close, then left the house.  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I realized I was high bidder!
> 
> I'm so excited.  Pono Kai seems perfect for my family.  I'm so excited, I just had to share.  :whoopie:


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Pono Kai is great!   Stayed there last April/May (on the ends of a week at Pahio Bali Hai) and enjoyed the property.  The beach walkway is great for staying in shape, plus it's right on the ocean, what more could you ask for?

Would do the same kind of trip in a heartbeat as I think seven days is just a little short.   Only problem is that the resort is in Kapaa which is traffic central, but then again there's plenty of places to walk to for food, shopping, and just general sightseeing by foot.


----------



## mayson12 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm so happy to have gotten this timeshare.  Kauai is the only island I've never been to.  That will change now.  I had friends that stayed at Pono Kai over the summer.  They booked a package through a travel agent, so paid a nightly rate for their 2BR.  They are kind of a picky family and they loved it.  I can't help but grin thinking about how I'll be there for a fraction of the price they paid.   

From reading reviews, it seems like all of the units are decorated differently.  If the contract has a specific unit listed, does that mean that's the unit I'll stay in?  I've purchased a 2BR sleeping 6.  Does the 2nd bedroom have two beds or will that vary by unit?  

Thanks all.


----------



## applegirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats!  I love Kauai.  It's just a beautiful place.  Sounds like you got the ebay deal of the year! 

Yeah for TUGgers!

Janna


----------



## reddiablosv (Oct 1, 2008)

*Congradulations.*

I own one annual unit at PK and another EOY unit.  Both are two bedrooms.  I bought resale and thought I had great deals!!!!  You make me look like someone that bought resale!!     .  Embarassed!   One thought to hold... I have been trying to rent an oceanfront unit at PK for New Year's week on redweek for months with no results... I have also been trying to rent a unit a Kona Coast 11 for Thanksgiving week.    In a normal year both would have rented by now!!!  This is no normal year.   If we were to "Mark to Value" right now, I think the units worth would be zero!   Ben


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 1, 2008)

*??*

There are 2 basic types of 2 bedroom units, the regular front or rear master in the 3 story stacks ( some of these are 2 bedroom with lofts sleeping 8) or the 01 or 09 units on the ends, the 2 story units.
All the 2 bedroom units have a king in the master and a queen in the second bedroom. They have all now been redone in the last 3 years with a tropical flair. 
The unit number on your deed was just a control to make sure the developer didn't ( even though he did) oversell the available weeks, so you can stay in any 2 bedroom unit during any week of the year, based upon available space of course.

fwiw,

Greg



mayson12 said:


> I'm so happy to have gotten this timeshare.  Kauai is the only island I've never been to.
> 
> 
> From reading reviews, it seems like all of the units are decorated differently.  If the contract has a specific unit listed, does that mean that's the unit I'll stay in?  I've purchased a 2BR sleeping 6.  Does the 2nd bedroom have two beds or will that vary by unit?
> ...


----------



## iceeu2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!~   We love the 2 brs at Pono Kai.  Wish I had the nerve and the smarts to scoop a deal like that on ebay.


----------



## travelnut (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to Kauai and to the Pono Kai owners' family!

We prefer PK to our other Kauai timeshare, Kauai Beach Villas (we've never stayed there), now a Whyndam property.  KBV maintenance fees are really high.  Pono Kai fees are MUCH lower and it seems to have a higher trade value.

We love the central location and proximity to "downtown" Kapaa and the feeling that we are a part of the community.  The grounds are lovely, the pool is good-sized, and they have a great welcoming breakfast with a chance to win lots of 2-fers on activities.  I was surprised that not all resorts offer this. 

We'll be at PK after Thanksgiving, on a trade from a KBV 
RCI Spacebank deposit.  Our first offer was for the dog building that is noisy because of the morning rush hour traffic and does not have a full kitchen.   When we stayed there several years ago, some of our food spoiled in the tiny fridge.  The next time we got PK on a trade, the staff took pity on us as owners and upgraded us to a great unit facing the ocean.  We have just accepted a unit with a full kitchen - only problem is that we start on a Saturday and have to leave Thurs. night.


----------



## Neesie (Oct 14, 2008)

I am envious!  I've never been to Pono Kai, but I have been to Kauai.  I've heard that PK is very nice.  Wishing you and your family many happy stays in your condo.:whoopie:


----------

